# Spud?



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I've never had a spud bar, always just followed the trails. 
I now want to have one.
Would a 1/2 inch solid steel stock work?
Would wrap a foam handle with black tape for grip.
4 or 5 ft long?
Checked some at TSC but at 16 lbs seemed like an over kill.
What do you guys use?


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

Use a standard construction spud bar, heavy, but it could save your life.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

ress said:


> I've never had a spud bar, always just followed the trails.
> 
> I now want to have one.
> 
> ...



Yes it will work, I had a guy make me one 5' long with a sharp edge one end. I have used it a couple seasons now. It is easier to take along. I also have a large one I had bought but the smaller home made one works fine.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

I lost my spud a couple of weeks ago.I tried to find one locally here in NY had no luck.Went to TSC to see what I could find to work.Found a nice heavy 4' crowbar for $20. Not really what I wanted but will do the trick till I find one.I thought the price was good also.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.landmsupply.com/departme...&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=google_base

Picked up a simple ******* this season. As far as cheap spuds go, this thing is pretty light and does what its made to do.

This is not "triple bladed".


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

http://t.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-42-in-Wrecking-Bar-DWHT55132/202985493/

This is what I use; a 42 in Wrecking bar, it works great , and they cost between $10 - $20 and can be found at any lowes or Home Depot


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I also got the "******* chisel". I use it...but... it seems a little light. I'd rather slam something a little heavy and be sure Instead of being uncertain about my super light chisle


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Ress - Whatever you get, try to find something that has a flat chisel type end to it, not a point. I used a simple pointed steel bar for years. Then i upgraded to a true spud bar for a few years. The chisel shape point chips away the ice a lot better so you can get through and see what is there.

I got an Eskimo ******* Chisel this year for Xmas and love it. Has a foam grip and fabric loop i wrap around my wrist. I actually like the lighter weight.... a lot easier to carry and swing than the old huge hunk of metal i used to carry around. The chisel end cuts the ice better on a light swing to SEE the ice and know if you have clear or white ice. Just my preference maybe.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Eskimo and Frabill both make nice light one's that weigh about 4.5#. Mark's bait usually carries them if your in NE Ohio.

No need for a heavy solid bar. Get something your actually likely to use. Swinging around a 16# bar would get old very quick.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah I knew a 16# bar would not work. I picked it up at the store and thought one hit on bad ice and it would pull me in! ha.. I thought a blunt end would be ok but your right Attica a chisel end would cut better than a round end. Thanks tomb that's what I was looking for, thought I might keep the cost down. Guess I'll check out BP or Cabellas. Thanks guys.


----------

